# New Acquisitions



## parvi_17 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been buying quite a few orchids lately. At my society's last meeting I bought:

Paph Primcolor
Paph Norito Hasegawa
Paph Lady Booth
Paph armeniacum
Paph wilhelminiae
Cyp parviflorum var. pubescens
Promenaea Florafest Cheetah
Aerangis citrata
Cymbidium Golden Elf

And at the May meeting:

Paph Wossner Armenijack
Paph Deperle
Paph delenatii
Phrag Memoria Garren Weaver
Cyp x alaskanum

There is still a very long list of plants I need though! 

Joe


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2007)

Phrag besseae!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got a besseae but I do plan to buy at least one more... you can never have too many!


----------



## Bolero (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups, some fantastic plants there.


----------



## Bolero (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups, some fantastic plants there.


----------

